# Black Powder Shotgun



## psycosoninlaw1 (Sep 26, 2009)

Anybody ever seen one, if so are they still in production and who sells them?


----------



## geordie (Sep 26, 2009)

*Shotguns*

Pedersoli makes percussion doubles and a flint single Navy Arms and Dixie also carry their own brands .  You can also load a Brown Bess repo like a shotgun,if you want. Flint doubles are custom builds. At the CLA show in August I saw a couple in the $2K range.
At Your Service,
Geordie


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 26, 2009)

http://www.cabelas.com/p-0006386214458a.shtml


----------



## goldhound56 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a 12ga. black powder made by H&R , I think it was made in 1976 ,it's never been shot !! I payed $200 for it , and would take $200 plus  shipping for it I don't need it .


----------



## RickD (Sep 27, 2009)

Go here for Black powder guns http://www.trackofthewolf.com


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Oct 28, 2009)

"Doc" White of the former White Rifles LLC company has some muzzleloading shotguns for sale on his website.  They are called White Thunder muzzleloading shotguns and can be had for $400.  These are among the best *in-line* 12GA muzzleloading shotguns I have ever shot.

*LINK: * White ML Rifles and ML Shotguns For Sale (Click Here)


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.dixiegunworks.com/default.php?cPath=22_92_196&osCsid=4225897bf2e25d2ce467146f1cf3f297

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=144735968

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=144110654

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=144536201

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=144500512

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=144167237


----------

